# The Lord of Night



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Just finished this years pumpkin.




















For Konrad "The Haunter"


----------



## Lestat (Oct 16, 2011)

Now that is all sorts of cool!


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

That is an AWESOME pumpkin! Nice carving skills sir!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

when I tried to make a Pumpkin with the Grim Reaper on it, I ended up with a big hole.:laugh:

Nice job! You have done the Night Lords honor!k:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shit that is good


----------



## Lord Carion (Jun 2, 2012)

Dude that rocks....I butchered our pumpkin then blamed it on the kids...hehehe


----------



## carolgreen405 (Jul 16, 2012)

a big pumpkin of Hoallow Day,good enough


----------

